# Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht



## CityCobra (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir beabsichtigen unseren Vorgarten neu gestalten zu lassen, der jetzige ist nur noch ein reiner Wildwuchs.
Da wir aus beruflichen Gründen nicht viel Zeit haben zur Gartenpflege, stellen wir uns evtl. eine Art Steingarten vor mit Gräsern, Farnen etc.
Ich habe mich auch schon mit unserem Galabauer in Verbindung gesetzt mit der Bitte um eine Vorabplanung und den ungefähren Kosten.
Sollte der Preis unseren gesteckten Preisrahmen deutlich übersteigen, werden wir das Projekt noch etwas verschieben.
Evtl. hat von Euch jemand ein paar gute Ideen oder Anregungen, ideal mit Bildern.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Pammler (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Mach do mal ein Iststandbild, sonst kann sich doch keiner ein Bild machen, was möglich ist.

Wie wäre es mit einem Gartenteich?


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Ja, Garteich habe ich auch, zwei Miniteiche, mit Seerosen bepflanzt, einmal im Jahr Dünger rein, fertig, keine weitere großartige Pflege.
Aber wie Torsten schon sagt, man müßte mal ein Bild sehen vom Vorgarten.
Oder ist das Projekt schon durch?


----------



## CityCobra (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*



Pammler schrieb:


> Mach do mal ein Iststandbild, sonst kann sich doch keiner ein Bild machen, was möglich ist.



Hier bitte: 
Das Projekt steht noch, also wer noch Tipps und Anregungen hat...


----------



## laolamia (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

moin!

sieht doch nicht schlecht aus, ordnung rein, vlies, holzhackschnitzel und jut ist 

gruss lao


----------



## sister_in_act (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Hallo

weil ich auch genervt war habe ich im  vorgarten dieses angelegt:

   

die gräser sind im sommer schön anzusehen weil ca 1,20 m hoch.und die bilder sind kurz nach der anlage entstanden. inzwischen ist das gras deutlich üppiger.
zusätzlich habe ich diese zwiebelblume noch  drin:

 

man kann auch mit verschiedenen steinen schöne zonen machen.

gruß ulla

Ps

unter allem habe ich alte teichfolie geschlitzt ausgelegt damit mir das  permanente unkrautjäten erspart bleibt ;-)


----------



## Pammler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

G00gle doch mal Bilder Vorgarten und klick dich bissel durch.

Beispiel und nocheins 

Da wirst du bestimmt fündig. Auf alle Fälle würde ich zuerst die große Konifere 

 Dann den Buchs beschneiden. Ich denke das es dann schon wesentlich besser aussieht. Wie lao schon sagt, so schlecht ist es nicht.

Stümperhafte Bildbearbeitung, aber so wäre es doch net schlecht.


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Diesen Säulenwacholder oder was das ist, würde ich auch entfernen.
Ales andere kräftig beschneiden, wie schon gesagt wurde, ansonsten sieht es doch ganz nett aus, wenn alles wieder gepflegt ist.


----------



## CityCobra (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps u. Hilfe! 
In der Zwischenzeit war schon mein Galabauer da und es liegt mir auch schon ein erstes Angebot vor.
Evtl. lasse ich aber noch ein Formgehölz mit einplanen, ich weiß nur noch nicht für was ich mich da entscheiden soll. 
Es gibt Formgehölze in Bonsai-Form, spiralförmige, Kugelformen, Pyramidenform etc.
Am besten gefallen mir auf den ersten Blick diese klassischen Bonsai-Formen z.B. so etwas in der Art:

http://www.formgehoelze-profi.de/de/Gartenbonsai

Der Standort wäre bis in die späten Mittagsstunden sonnig.
Die Pflanze sollte eine gute Frostverträglichkeit haben, gerade bei so teuren und exklusiven Pflanzen wäre es schmerzhaft wenn diese den Winter nicht überlebt.
Zum kommenden Herbst hin soll das Konzept stehen, ich denke der neue Vorgarten wird ca. Ende September/Anfang Oktober entstehen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Hier finden sich auch viele tolle Ideen:
http://lve-baumschule.de/node/9671


----------



## CityCobra (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Wir lassen gerade unseren Vorgarten neu machen.
Ein Baum vor unserem Fenster wurde so langsam zu groß und nahm viel Licht weg.
Der Galabauer ist seit gestern eifrig bei der Arbeit. 
Wenn alles gut klappt sind die Arbeiten bis heute Nachmittag abgeschlossen.
Die Hauptarbeiten sind abgeschlossen, aktuell wird gerade gepflanzt.
Hoffentlich überleben die neuen Pflanzen den kommenden Winter.
Ich kann später mal vorher/nachher Bilder posten.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich kann später mal vorher/nachher Bilder posten.



Gerne 
Auf ein Update bin ich gespannt


----------



## CityCobra (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

So, unser neuer Vorgarten wurde heute Mittag innerhalb von 2 Tagen fertig gestellt.
Bis zu 3 Tage waren ursprünglich eingeplant gewesen, geschafft wurde es in 1,5 Tagen. 
Hier nun die versprochenen Bilder vom alten und neuen Vorgarten,
Nicht das später Kommentare kommen der alte Garten hätte Euch optisch besser gefallen. 

Sieht jetzt noch etwas karg aus, viele der kleineren Pflanzen die man auf den Bildern kaum erkennen kann müssen erst einmal wachsen...
Auch der Kies wäscht sich nach dem nächsten Regen noch sauber, aktuell wirkt er eher bräunlich durch den Schmutz.
Ich hatte zwar noch keine Zeit mir unseren neuen Vorgarten genauer anzusehen, aber ich finde das Ergebnis ganz nett.
Die Vorgabe lautete auf möglichst pflegeleicht und repräsentativ, schämen müssen wir uns glaube ich nicht mit der Umsetzung.
Ich hoffe auch Euch gefällt die neue Optik.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Sieht doch gut aus 
Ist pflegeleicht..ist zwar nicht meine Form (bin nicht so der Buchsbaumfreund..bei mir darfs wachsen wie es kommt), sieht aber trotzdem nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Dodi (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Hi Marc,

hab mir grad nochmal die Bilder vom alten Vorgarten angeschaut und mit denen von heute verglichen:

Ich muss sagen, es sieht richtig aufgeräumt aus. 

Ist schön geworden! 

Hoffentlich habt Ihr auch Unkrautvlies unter dem Kies.
Sind bei Euch viele Bäume in der Straße, die ihre Blätter abwerfen?
Dann ist es nämlich immer etwas problematisch, diese aus dem Kies zu entfernen.

Wir haben ja auch Kies um den Teich - da muss ich immer mitm Laubsauger ran...


----------



## Christine (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Hi,

das ist hübsch geworden! Dann setz mal etwas ganz Wichtiges auf Deinen Weihnachtswunschzettel: Buchsbaumschere! 

(Gibt es natürlich auch elektrisch - aber das ist unsportlich...ich hab elektrisch, ich hab aber auch ein Attest )


----------



## CityCobra (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habt Ihr auch Unkrautvlies unter dem Kies.
> Sind bei Euch viele Bäume in der Straße, die ihre Blätter abwerfen?
> Dann ist es nämlich immer etwas problematisch, diese aus dem Kies zu entfernen.
> Wir haben ja auch Kies um den Teich - da muss ich immer mitm Laubsauger ran...


Auf das Unkrautvlies hatte ich schon bereits bei der Planung bestanden.
Ich gehe aber davon aus das mein Galabauer daran auch so gedacht hätte.
Viele bzw. große Bäume haben wir nicht in der Stichstraße, aber es kommen ab und zu schon mal ein paar Blätter von Richtung Hauptstraße rüber geweht.
Vor allem die __ Linden-Propeller nerven mich, auch am Teich.



blumenelse schrieb:


> das ist hübsch geworden! Dann setz mal etwas ganz Wichtiges auf Deinen Weihnachtswunschzettel: Buchsbaumschere!



Danke für den Tipp, ich überlege noch ob ich mich da selber heran traue, oder das Schneiden vom Gärtner machen lassen soll.
Freut mich das es Euch gefällt, ich hatte schon Bedenken das es zu steril wirkt etc.
Aber in 1 - 2 Jahren wenn alles schön gewachsen ist, mache ich neue Bilder zum Vergleich.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*



blumenelse schrieb:


> (Gibt es natürlich auch elektrisch - aber das ist unsportlich...ich hab elektrisch, ich hab aber auch ein Attest )



Das mit dem Attest kennen wir ... wir haben auch eines


----------



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Falls jemand etwas mit den Namen oder Bezeichnungen der Pflanzen anfangen kann die für unseren neuen Vorgarten verwendet wurde, hier eine Aufstellung:

_Acaena buchananii_
Stachelnuesschen - Silbergraue Belaubung
Staude 

_Carex ornithopoda "Variegata"_
Vogelfussegge - Weissbunt
Staude
_
Buxus sempervirens "Var. Arborescens" _
Hoher __ Buchsbaum, Kugel

_Ilex crenata "Fastigiata"_
Säulenstechpalme

_Ilex crenata "Convexta"_ 
Formgehölz
Solitär 
(Als ich den Preis gesehen habe, hat es mich fast umgehauen!) :shock


----------



## CityCobra (1. Mai 2013)

Das Formgehölz in der Mitte des Vorgartens welches das optische Highlight sein sollte ist inzwischen eingegangen, über den genauen Grund können wir nur spekulieren.
Nun überlegen wir, was wir an dessen Stelle dort hinsetzen sollen.
Hat eventuell jemand eine Idee für etwas Repräsentatives außer einer Pflanze was zum restlichen Vorgarten passt?


----------



## mareike (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Hallo,

die Harlekinweide auf hohem Stamm sieht auch sehr gut aus, macht auch nicht viel Arbeit.


----------



## CityCobra (5. Mai 2013)

mareike schrieb:


> die Harlekinweide auf hohem Stamm sieht auch sehr gut aus, macht auch nicht viel Arbeit.


Vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Sieht zumindest nach den Bildern die ich dazu gefunden habe optisch ansprechend aus.
Etwas Immergrünes wäre mir zwar lieber, aber ich könnte auch damit leben.
Die Harlekinweide muss jedes Jahr stark zurück geschnitten werden, oder?
Es sollte auch einen guten farblichen Kontrast geben zu den bereits vorhandenen Buxbäumen. 
Die Harlekinweide könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen im Kübel auf unserer Terrasse.
Preislich kommt mir die Harlekinweide auch sehr entgegen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Hallo,
Ich könnte mir auch eine jap. Kirsche in Säulenform vorstellen, dann hast Du was Blühendes im Frühjahr.
Ansonsten ist doch Dein Vorgarten sehr schön geworden. Die Buchsbäume machen auch nicht sooo viel Arbeit.
Ich habe jede Menge davon im Garten (siehe Bilder) und bearbeite sie jedes Jahr im April/Mai mit der elektr. Heckenschere. (wo ist das Problem?) ist ruckzuck erledigt. 
Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Beim Schneiden Deiner Buchsbäume solltest Du ein Tuch oä. drunterlegen, sonst ist es sehr mühsam die kleinen Blättchen zu entfernen.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Vorgarten
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## CityCobra (6. Mai 2013)

Noch eine Frage zur Harlekin-Weide:
Ist die Harlekinweide und die Buntweide identisch außer der anderen Bezeichnung?
Ich habe meinen Eltern von der Harlekinweide erzählt, und sie haben eine Buntweide im Garten.
Diese werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal ansehen.
Unsere örtliche Baumschule hat aktuell die Harlekinweide mit 80 cm und 100 cm Stammhöhe auf Lager, wäre das die richtige Größe für unseren Vorgarten?
Mit meinem Galabauer habe ich auch gesprochen, er meinte es spricht nichts gegen die Harlekinweide/Buntweide als Alternative zum Ilex Crenata.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Mai 2013)

Ersatz für den Ilex ist gefunden und wurde bereits verpflanzt -

Ulmus minor "Jaqueline Hillier" Bonsai

















Angeblich winterhart und pflegeleicht, man wird sehen...


----------



## TreeFan (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Goldkäferchen dein Garten sind super gut toll aus  Man sieht wie viel Mühe du dir mit deinem Garten gibst. 
Wie lange hast du gebraucht, damit er so aussieht wie er aussieht? Einige Monate? Bestimmt oder? Ich kann mir echt kaum vorstellen, was das für eine Arbeit ist bzw. war. Ich würde meinen Garten auch ein wenig auf Vordermann bringen. Dazu sollte ich vll sagen, dass ich eher zu den Anfängern gehöre und noch nicht so bewandert bin  Deshalb habe ich mich auch erst einmal infomiert.
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps, wie ich meinen Garten gutaussehen lassen kann, ohne dabei gleich überfordert zu sein?  Er muss ja nicht gleich so aussehen wie deiner. Wenn ich da in einem Jahr hinkommen würde, wäre ich schon zufrieden


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ideen & Anregungen für die Neugestaltung des Vorgartens gesucht*

Hallo, TreeFan, 
Vielen Dank für' s Kompliment!
Ja, ich bin schon mit Leib und Seele Hobbygärtnerin. Für mich ist der Garten Entspannung, auch wenn er manchmal  viel Arbeit macht. Aber die Mühe wird belohnt, wenn Du siehst, wie alles blüht und wächst. 
Wenn Du Deinen Garten pflegeleicht haben willst, pflanze Stauden (__ Rittersporn, __ Margeriten, Lupinen, Phlox, usw.). Die kommen jedes Jahr wieder , und Du hast nicht soviel Arbeit damit.
Auch Ziersträucher sind pflegeleicht (__ Rhododendron, Brautspiere, __ Flieder, __ Schneeball) Da hast Du ja jede Menge Auswahl.  Wenn zu jeder Jahreszeit was blühen soll, achtest Du darauf, wann was blüht und arrangierst es entsprechend.
Ich ziehe viele Sommerblumen selbst vor,z.B. Leberbalsam  , Bechermalven, __ Zinnien....das macht natürlich schon ein bißchen mehr Aufwand. Aber Studentenblumen(Tagetes) kannst Du gleich ins Freiland säen und Du hast immer was Blühendes. Ebenso Kapuziner Kresse (meine Lieblingsblume).
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und Spaß in Deinem Garten und immer einen :gdaumen
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

